
The Paradox of Choice - Why More Is Less - amichail
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6127548813950043200
======
Alex3917
I'm halfway through reading this book right now. Honestly it's not that good,
I wouldn't recommend it. The video might be good though.

~~~
vikram
The video is good. But if you didn't want to be walked through the evidence,
just picture the menu of a typical New York Cafe, pretty difficult to figure
out what you want without the specials page.

~~~
Alex3917
Exactly. Some of the scientific studies are interesting, but it's not anything
that you wouldn't know already after reading Emotional Intelligence and other
similar books. Yes, choosing from twenty different types of toothpaste may be
a pain, but that's hardly a good reason to adopt a religion to artificially
limit your choice.

